# Maxillaria schunkeana



## Elena (Oct 9, 2008)

Very pleased about this one. I got the plant at the beginning of the year and when it didn't flower this summer I figured that I'd have to wait until the next year but it developed a couple of buds after I moved it under lights. 

This is the first flower to open. They are about half an inch across, very dark and are in an awkward position so taking a picture was a bit tricky. No scent. The plant itself is compact and, imo, quite attractive too. 

The colour is accurate on my screen.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2008)

exceptional coloration Elena!!! the lip appears black (!!) on my screen!!?? Jean


----------



## Candace (Oct 9, 2008)

Good for you Elena. I've killed 2 of these. They don't like s/h :< I will buy one more and mount it this time!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2008)

Oooooooh! Wait until Ron see that! Thanx for posting.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic!!! The colour is excellent and the the lip looks like it is made of melted chocolate...Yammy!!!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## nikv (Oct 9, 2008)

Candace said:


> They don't like s/h :<


Um, what does s/h mean? I've seen it in several posts but haven't been able to figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## Elena (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Yup, the lip is the darkest part of the flower and looks more or less black. The glossy, wet look probably intensifies the colour even more. 

It seems quite happy in a simple bark and perlite mix. 

I think I actually asked Ron for culture tips but I can't remember if he grows any of these himself. He should if he doesn't


----------



## Candace (Oct 9, 2008)

> Um, what does s/h mean? I've seen it in several posts but haven't been able to figure it out. Thanks!
> __________________



s/h = semi hydroponics, semi hydro


----------



## nikv (Oct 9, 2008)

^ ^
Thank you!


----------



## Kyle (Oct 9, 2008)

Any tips on making these things bloom? I have 4 and they bloom rather sporatically.

Kyle


----------



## Elena (Oct 9, 2008)

Beginner's luck? I'm not entirely sure if I'm honest. As I mentioned, it threw up the buds after I moved it from the windowsill (south facing but I'm in NW UK) and under the lights. I have 2 x 200w CFLs but the plant is not very tall so it's not too close to the lights. I water it once every 5-7 days and it's kept fairly warm (30C day, 20C night).


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2008)

Very impressive, and very dark!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 9, 2008)

Spectacular!

I have never seen this one in bloom!

:drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Very funky colour...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 10, 2008)

A rare color for a flower, period. I like it. Can we see the whole plant too?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 10, 2008)

Love the dark color!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 10, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Oooooooh! Wait until Ron see that! Thanx for posting.


 :drool::drool::drool: It has been on my wish list for some time!..stunning!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2008)

I can see why!
Just in time for halloween!


----------



## Elena (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone, glad you like it.

The second flower opened this morning. The natural light here is terrible today so I took some quick snaps in the grow room. I hope the last photo gives you a good idea of the whole plant, Tom.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2008)

What size pot are we looking at? Thanks !!


----------



## Elena (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a 3 inch pot.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanx for posting update.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 10, 2008)

Elena said:


> Thank you everyone, glad you like it.
> 
> The second flower opened this morning. The natural light here is terrible today so I took some quick snaps in the grow room. I hope the last photo gives you a good idea of the whole plant, Tom.



Thanks Elena! The flower is much bigger than I imagined...that's another one I'd love to get a hold of.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 11, 2008)

Great colour, like a good wine......lol.

Interesting flower and it's new to me as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.jlorchids.com/catalog/all_others2.html


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2008)

How about Ecuagenera? I'm sure they still have them available.


----------



## Elena (Oct 16, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> http://www.jlorchids.com/catalog/all_others2.html



Ron, that's a sign oke:

Mine has another bud :drool:


----------

